
How to make input validation in Express.js app simple and clean - banna2
https://101node.io/blog/how-to-validate-inputs-in-express-js-app/
======
dvdhnt
I'm not a fan of the package used here, the syntax of chaining functions to
validate a single input within your routing file, something that should likely
be fairly static.

At my old company, we used `whitelister`. We created it in-house then open
sourced it [1]. There is JSON schema, and we could have moved on to that, but
it was too much for what we needed.

1\.
[https://spireteam.github.io/whitelister/](https://spireteam.github.io/whitelister/)

~~~
banna2
Nice man, Quite handy, Thanks for sharing,

But What about custom validations if I want to do async validation your
package allows that?

or If I want to validate an array of items or array of object properties?

